# PA Route E & S



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I went to bikepa.com and saw the maps for Routes E & S. But they were only maps. Are there turn by turn directions for these routes somewhere?


----------



## keuka97 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Partial Help*

No luck on E. It looks like it's too new (the same problem I'm running into with J).

S on the other hand....there is info. 

ftp://ftp.dot.state.pa.us/public/pdf/bikes/state_mapS.pdf

The site above gives you an overview. The route is broken down into 32 smaller sections. Click the number on the overview map for more detail in a particular area.

Hope that helps.


----------



## westfalia5.2 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've rode a good 150 miles of Route S. No problems, really. Planned on traveling from outside Phila. to Pittsburgh, but a double crankset isn't good enough for touring... My advice if you're looking to do the same: buy a sturdy wheelset and a triple for whichever bike you'll use!
-Doug


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

keuka97 said:


> No luck on E. It looks like it's too new (the same problem I'm running into with J).
> 
> S on the other hand....there is info.
> 
> ...


Just replace the "S" in the URL above and you will get the "E" map.


----------

